# Husband who wears adult diapers



## Jojobodean

Anyone dealing with husband wearing adult diapers cause he has a fetish doing it?


----------



## DownByTheRiver

Oh, man. There's nothing you can do except try to get him to go to a psychologist. A fetish is a fetish if it's important enough to the person that they don't care if it hurts other aspects of their life whether that be work or relationship. This fetish may potentially be treatable, but we'll never know unless he goes and stays in therapy a while.


----------



## marcy*

Did he just start doing it? Do you have kids? Does he walk around the house with just a diaper?


----------



## Trident

If you were unaware of his behavior before you got married then you were bait and switched- he kept it a secret along with who knows what else until you were committed to him. If you knew it before marriage and entered a lifelong union with a guy who's clearly not right in the head, well then you've got to reap what you sow.


----------



## blahfridge

At the risk of opening a can of...whatever, does he just wear them or actually use them?


----------



## Blondilocks

What does he get out of doing it? Does it allow him to escape adulthood and de-stress or is it tied to his sexuality?


----------



## Diana7

Sorry but no, I would not be with a guy who did this. Maybe he was sexually damaged as a small child who knows, but no. He needs help. 
Does he wear them a lot? Do you have children?


----------



## Deejo

Fetish or bladder issue? Need more context. Is it a fetish he has directly expressed to you, or you have simply become aware of him using pads or diapers and not yet discussed?


----------



## Trident

Deejo said:


> Fetish or bladder issue? Need more context. Is it a fetish he has directly expressed to you, or you have simply become aware of him using pads or diapers and not yet discussed?


Bladder issue or.. FECAL issue. Here's hoping its the former.


----------



## happyhusband0005

I have heard of guys (probably women also) who where adult diapers to sporting events and concerts so they don't have to deal with the long lines to pee. But never heard of a diaper fetish, I have heard of baby fetishes, where the person likes to act and be treated like a baby.


----------



## Trident

happyhusband0005 said:


> I have heard of guys (probably women also) who where adult diapers to sporting events and concerts so they don't have to deal with the long lines to pee. But never heard of a diaper fetish, I have heard of baby fetishes, where the person likes to act and be treated like a baby.


Yes and there are scuba divers who piss and crap in diapers placed inside their drysuits during hours long decompression stops. But that's not relevant to the thread either.


----------



## SunCMars

Yeah, yeah super idea.
As long as he don' poop in em!

Then agan', it Depends.


----------



## ccpowerslave

SunCMars said:


> Then agan', it Depends.


Lol...


----------



## DownByTheRiver

This Baby Huey crap would not fly with me. Surely if he needs them for incontinence, he wouldn't just go around the house like that and also she would know that problem already.


----------



## Mr.Married

My wife would leave me if I did something like that......can’t say I would blame her.


----------



## Pam

I had a friend years ago who made a lot of money making lace-covered plastic panties for "sissiy baby" men. She passed away a few years ago, and I hadn't asked her if she was still doing it, but at one point it was a major seller on eBay. No, I wouldn't be happy about my husband if he thought about it.


----------



## Wolfman1968

happyhusband0005 said:


> I have heard of guys (probably women also) who where adult diapers to sporting events and concerts so they don't have to deal with the long lines to pee. But never heard of a diaper fetish, I have heard of baby fetishes, where the person likes to act and be treated like a baby.


Speaking of diapers:

Astronaut wore diapers to avoid pit stop on road trip to confront rival


----------



## southbound

I certainly feel your pain, and you’ve been given good advice. In our current culture with everything being normalized, I’m surprised this hasn’t been on a a talk show or social media talking about how normal it is.


----------



## joannacroc

Pam said:


> I had a friend years ago who made a lot of money making lace-covered plastic panties for "sissiy baby" men. She passed away a few years ago, and I hadn't asked her if she was still doing it, but at one point it was a major seller on eBay. No, I wouldn't be happy about my husband if he thought about it.


----------



## DesertRat1978

Wow... this makes me think of an episode of CSI where the murder victim has a fetish like this. It is season 5, episode 15.


----------



## Anon958737

Ok, Ok, everyone is being very condescending to be honest. I am married to a man with a diaper fetish as well. I have learned that it is more common than you would think, and does not necessarily indicate a mental disorder. It is fetishism. There are other fetishes like feet, boots, crossdressing. A lot of things wives can encounter. It is especially unfortunate when you dont know up front, but think of the shame and humiliation and fear of losing your partner that would cause someone to keep that secret. Don't shame the poster for who they fell in love with. And even if you did know to begin with, you can think you can handle a lot of things when you are newly in love, but after a decade or two, anything can wear you down and become absolutely obnoxious. I am honestly so ****ing sick of diapers and the selfishness that comes with having a true fetish. But in all other respects my husband is a good man, a good partner, and a successful member of society.


----------



## SunCMars

Anon958737 said:


> Ok, Ok, everyone is being very condescending to be honest. I am married to a man with a diaper fetish as well. I have learned that it is more common than you would think, and does not necessarily indicate a mental disorder. It is fetishism. There are other fetishes like feet, boots, crossdressing. A lot of things wives can encounter. It is especially unfortunate when you dont know up front, but think of the shame and humiliation and fear of losing your partner that would cause someone to keep that secret. Don't shame the poster for who they fell in love with. And even if you did know to begin with, you can think you can handle a lot of things when you are newly in love, but after a decade or two, anything can wear you down and become absolutely obnoxious. I am honestly so ****ing sick of diapers and the selfishness that comes with having a true fetish. But in all other respects my husband is a good man, a good partner, and a successful member of society.


This took a lot of courage to bring this diaper out of its pail, again.

Pale the thought.

I'm truly sorry, for your situation.

Most here will approach this topic upwind, and with humor.

I am in this category, that smiling at the inane follies that we witness in the world.

The fact that he is a good fellow inside the diaper, is heartening.

The diaper is causing a diaspora in your marriage.
That weakening, the dispersion of your warm thoughts..
...........................................................

Back to humor....

Put on your own diaper, tell him he gets none of that which your diaper covers, unless he removes his.

Also, wear a bra.

With your boobs hidden behind your bra, your nethers kept from him by the diaper, alas, no kiss given up.
He will soon get frustrated.

I would mock him, parade around like this until he ceases to wear his loin cloth.
Hopefully, his bulge will be made free, and given up to free air.


----------



## MattMatt

Zombie Cat says: "Another Zombie Thread? Goodbye, Zombie thread."


----------

